# Palladia?



## DrGonzo (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello,

Yesterday I became a new DirecTv customer; switching from Dish Network. The reason for the switch is that Directv has HD locals in my area and Dish does not. Anyway I am just curious does Direct have the channel Palladia (music channel that shows concerts, storytellers, etc)? I had it with Dish and really enjoyed it and hope that I don't lose it. If Directv has Palladia is it available only on certain packages?

Also on a side note; when placing my order, over the phone, with customer service I asked if I would have to take down my Dish Network Dish prior to the Directv install and they stated that the installer would take it down for me at no extra charge. Do you think that the installer will take down my Dish?

Thanks for your input.

Kevin


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Channel 567

You need the HD-Extra Pack to Receive it though


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, they do have this as part of the HD Pack

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/premiums/hd_extra_pack


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh, as a side note, not sure about the dish, I had an old directv dish and when I went to HD, they came and put up the HD dish and I asked, can you take down the old one, and he said sure, that's OK, I'll do that. So not sure about from Dish to Directv


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I forgot to mention I am paying for HD service. On my my order is labeled 'HD Access' - $10. Is the HD Extra package different; if so, how much is it?

Thanks again.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DrGonzo said:


> Thanks for the replies. I forgot to mention I am paying for HD service. On my my order is labeled 'HD Access' - $10. Is the HD Extra package different; if so, how much is it?
> 
> Thanks again.


Yes, it is an add-on package.
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/premiums/hd_extra_pack
$4.99 a Month


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

That link I sent shows the channels in it and cost. It is 4.99 ( I have it free currently for 3 months or something) but it is an extra all HD pack


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Also, rumor is that more channels will be added to the HD Extra pack later this year after D12 starts broadcasting.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

I moved a couple years ago and the house I bought had a Dish dish in the back yard. The Directv installers took down the old Dish dish and put the Directv dish in the same place for no extra charge.


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

Make sure you keep the LNB. Dish will want it back.


----------



## netraa (Mar 28, 2007)

DrGonzo said:


> Hello,
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


The people on the phone always offer our labor free of their charge...

The short and the quick of it is... If the *E dish is going to be in my way while I install your new service, i'll take the dish off the mast and take the mast off the foot. The foot stays attached to your roof sealing up the holes. If it's somewhere else, or it's in a odd location or the bolts are rusted up, it's not coming down free of charge, if at all.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

Beerstalker said:


> Also, rumor is that more channels will be added to the HD Extra pack later this year after D12 starts broadcasting.


D12 starts broadcasting later this month.

I'm guessing the DIRECTV installer won't remove the DISHNETWORK dish.
They're usually in-out as fast as they can and on to the next house.
It is pretty funny that the person on the phone at DIRECTV thinks they can speak for what a DIRECTV installer will do. :lol:


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Around here the Dish's antenna's are left on the roof but the LNB's are robbed upon deactivation.


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

codespy said:


> Around here the Dish's antenna's are left on the roof but the LNB's are robbed upon deactivation.


Dish requires the LNB to be sent back with the receivers when you deactivate an account.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Beerstalker said:


> Also, rumor is that more channels will be added to the HD Extra pack later this year after D12 starts broadcasting.


That's not good news...


----------



## jilardi2 (Mar 6, 2008)

DrGonzo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yesterday I became a new DirecTv customer; switching from Dish Network. The reason for the switch is that Directv has HD locals in my area and Dish does not. Anyway I am just curious does Direct have the channel Palladia (music channel that shows concerts, storytellers, etc)? I had it with Dish and really enjoyed it and hope that I don't lose it. If Directv has Palladia is it available only on certain packages?
> 
> ...


i've been with directv since 2000, and i still have a dish network dish on my roof.

(when i upgraded to hd they changed my directv dish, and i still have a dish network dish on my roof also.)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Beerstalker said:


> Also, rumor is that more channels will be added to the HD Extra pack later this year after D12 starts broadcasting.


All of the currently promised linear channels would appear to have SD counterparts. 14 of the 22 named channels are part of a premium package for most subscribers and one is Espanol only.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> All of the currently promised linear channels would appear to have SD counterparts. 14 of the 22 named channels are part of a premium package for most subscribers and one is Espanol only.


Hallmark Movie channel has no SD counterpart on Directv. You'd know that if you were a sub.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Kapeman said:


> That's not good news...


Why not, it just means there will be more good channels, instead of HD versions of some crappy one we already have...


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Hallmark Movie channel has no SD counterpart on Directv. You'd know that if you were a sub.


Correct, SatelliteRacer has said that Hallmark Movie Channel is going to be added to the HD Extra Pack. He has also said that there will be more additions, but he hasn't named any stations specifically.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

johns70 said:


> D12 starts broadcasting later this month.
> 
> I'm guessing the DIRECTV installer won't remove the DISHNETWORK dish.
> They're usually in-out as fast as they can and on to the next house.
> It is pretty funny that the person on the phone at DIRECTV thinks they can speak for what a DIRECTV installer will do. :lol:


Years ago, when I switched from DISH to DIRECTV, they just swapped the dishes and put the new dish where the old one was. That said, when I got my new dish to handle HD, they left my old dish up on the roof, so I have 2 DirecTV dishes on my roof.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> Hallmark Movie channel has no SD counterpart on Directv.


Nonetheless, HMC HD has an SD counterpart and DIRECTV carries neither the SD version nor the HD version so it is all academic until one or the other (or both) shows up.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

jilardi2 said:


> i've been with directv since 2000, and i still have a dish network dish on my roof.
> 
> (when i upgraded to hd they changed my directv dish, and i still have a dish network dish on my roof also.)


Some time within the last 10 years I would have been able to spare 30 minutes to remove the DISHNETWORK dish. :lol:


----------

